# Work related stress on pregnancy



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi

I am just wondering if extreme stress in pregnancy affects my baby bump, I am a nurse who works in a tramua unit so this time of year very busy and I am finding it very stressful and it's taking it's toll. Is there anyway at all I am risking my baby harm, the job I'd really heavy and busy normally without all this added stress. All advice would be appreciated as I am now stressing about being stressed and over worked lol.


Thanks alot
Want2be


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It probably won't have a huge effect on your baby, but it just means you will be extra tired. Can you alter your shifts so that you aren't doing a long stretch when it's so busy?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

